# Axiom Ocularis - Next step up ?



## Robere3 (Jan 24, 2020)

Hi. I have been shooting for a while now with my Axiom Ocularis OTT 100% of time. Any recomendations on next step up ?? Something more of a keeper. Possibly more accurate but I know accuracy is mainly down to shooter. Live in South West UK. Thanks


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Welcome to the forum! Go grab a pocket knife and a natural fork, whittle till it fits you like a glove. You’ll have a life time fork, a lot of fun making it, and it will be as accurate as any.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum! I’d go with the SS Scout LT. It’s a nice frame with flat fork tips. Have fun.


----------



## Robere3 (Jan 24, 2020)

Couldn't seem to find the scout lt for sale in UK. So went for scout xt with different sizes of flat bands to try


----------



## ZS1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Island made said:


> Welcome to the forum! Go grab a pocket knife and a natural fork, whittle till it fits you like a glove. You'll have a life time fork, a lot of fun making it, and it will be as accurate as any.


Hello,

Best advice ever :iagree:

Cheers.


----------

